# Girl or Boy? newbie question



## elfran5

Hi I am the newbie around here trying to find my perfect pup.
After all the drama of the first pup I chose and paid a deposit (not DNA tested) for I am still on the look out.

I have found a girl this time and she has been PRA tested on Sire's side, but nothing else.

I keep getting told not to have a Bitch for 'heat' 'spaying' issues and that boys have more character etc.

I did find the male pup I found had more character than his sister.

I keep getting told that bitches can be more snappy with children too? :/

So confused. 

So what is your opinion? and reasons for choosing the *** that you did?

How much roughly is 'Spaying' here in the UK? 

I have read the spaying post, very interesting to know that it can go very well for females.

I would maybe consider not getting it done or can that become an issue if you don't?

Sorry for all my questions, I just want to be fully armed with knowledge so I can make the best decision for my family and the new member to be

Thanks
El


----------



## tessybear

Having both sexes I think the character is very much down to the personality of the dog not the ***. Both of mine have plenty of character are both great with children. Bonnie was keyhole spayed before her first season on the advice of my vet so no issues there. She recovered much quicker than Dexter although I seem to remember it cost more. 

I wouldn't worry about the *** some people have a preference but I have found very 
little difference between them. Bonnie is slightly more submissive towards me but much braver when it comes to things like fireworks!


----------



## dmgalley

I also have both. Tho I my personal preference was for a boy, I think what really makes the difference is good breeding. Willow is not as in love with me as Jake is, but she is more outgoing and friendly. She loves kids, people and other dogs. She is always happy and goofy. Jake can be moody and with drawn. 
Willow was raised in a house full of home schooled children. She was around a lot of people and other dogs and was with her mom.
Jake was taken from his mom at 4 weeks. He was not around any small children. I know his breeder had other cockapoos and GS but I am not sure how much time he spent out of his pen. I tend to think he was in it a lot with just his siblings. 
Anyway the point is, i think what should be most important in your search is a good breeder who puts all their effort into raising well balanced puppies. If that is the case, *** should not matter much.


----------



## Caira

I originally wanted a boy and then we changed our mind and decided on a girl ( my grandfather had a poodle girl and she was the sweetest girl in the world) but saying that, if there were only boys in the litter, we would be happy have a boy as for us was more important that the puppies would be from a hobby breeder we trust and a health tested parents.


----------



## Cat 53

I have had both boys and girls. Both great with children and babies. Both loving and affectionate. Its in the breeding and in the raising. So enjoy your pup whatever *** you chose. Usually spaying costs more for females. A longer job I believe!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

So the spay was slightly more than neutering but not by much. As for character, I don't think one has more or less. Just different. Although Lexi cracks me up more than Beemer. Like Jake I think Beemer loves me more but Lexi loves everyone. Both have always been great with kids. Converted my deathly scared niece into a total dog lover (well at least my dog) and actually wants a dog of her own. Each of them are drawn to and draws different people in person and even on this forum. I think the cost difference is minimal over getting a puppy that you love and focus on that bond. I got Beemer because the info out there was if you get littermates get one of each as I wasn't sure about getting a boy. But I love both of them to death and each are awesome and difficult in their own way. Good luck with finding your poo!


----------



## Nellies mum

I have a girl who is loving, intelligent and totally adores people especially children.She is totally devoted to me giving me hundreds of kisses a day and is my shadow. I haven't got one negative thing to say about her 

Nellie hasn't been spayed yet but my vet said it would be £175 when I chose to have her done.


----------



## dio.ren

I have a girl and she loves everyone children, men, women ..I think she would even love aliens if she saw one She is very sweet and everyone adores her. It all has to do with breeding and the way you socialize them from a young age. Our breeder had 4 children so the puppies were around them. The youngest child a girl was always with Molly when she was tiny. When we went to pick her up the little girl gave us a dirty look like she hated us. The breeder then told us that Molly was her favorite.

I don't regret my choice at all!


----------



## NikkiB

I picked Samson by just seeing which puppy I fell in love with. There were four left and I sat with them for ages and played and just kept being drawn to one little fella. He was playful but not too full on boisterous. He also liked to come over and play with me. He was in a house with children who had lots of contact with them all the time so was used to being handled by children.
He is the most loving dog ever and we have lots of cuddles but he also has the most cheeky character too. He's a bit of a digger in the garden. I don't know whether that is a boy Thing or not???? I'm hoping he'll grow out of that!!!! 
He also wasn't a humpy dog either which was the thing I was most worried about but I've heard that girls can be just as bad for that anyhow! 
I would definitely have another little boy!!!


----------



## rellek

It depends more on the personality of the individual puppy and their breeding history.

We wanted a boy because I have preferred the temperament of male pets in the past, and my husband wanted a larger size Cockapoo - males typically tending to grow larger than females.
I had heard that male dogs are goofier and more easy-going. Our male Cockapoo is definitely goofy, lively, and full of personality. He is more dominant than we would have preferred, and we have to keep him in check constantly over who is in charge. He is also not quite 5 months, and hasn't been neutered yet. I think he will calm down more once those things change.

I think you should go with whatever puppy appears to have the best personality _now_, and also go by whether or not they were bred properly.


----------



## fairlie

I've had male and female dogs, all equally wonderful. I agree that if you meet a litter of healthy well socialized puppies one will present himself or herself as yours. However cockapoos are so popular here it is next to impossible to have this chance. The good breeders keep lists and seem to base their picks on colour rather than temperament.


----------

